
How did Andrew Ng become so good at Machine Learning? - ayanray
https://www.quora.com/How-did-Andrew-Ng-become-so-good-at-Machine-Learning?share=1
======
IndianAstronaut
Reading papers is so crucial. It is a great way to get ideas and apply them. I
was able to set up some really good tree based forecasting models based on a
PhD dissertation I had read once.

~~~
ayanray
Yeah I didn't get it until I read this. I've read a few papers before and some
of them have been too abstract / unfamiliar for me to understand. I've had to
read them slowly 3-4 times just to get it to 'click'. I think it takes
practice to read papers, but once you have the habit, maybe you won't be able
to stop.

~~~
e19293001
After reading a paper, you might want to try getting a pen and paper then
recall by writing what have you understood as if you are teaching to it
others. If you can't recall what you've read then reread the paper to fill in
the gap and test your understanding again. This method is called Feynman
Technique.

------
tschwimmer
Off topic, but does it strike anyone else as strange that Quora is a platform
to ask these types of questions (how come X is so good at Y)? After reading
the headline, I knew immediately this was going to be on Quora. The questions
often have some good content in response but they seem like they have some
subjectivity baked in.

------
crayon765
If he was that good he wouldn't use Matlab/Octave to teach his class.

~~~
DashRattlesnake
Yeah, he should've totally used node.js /s

~~~
analognoise
No! R and Julia, or straight APL! /s

